# Confused



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Last night I put my two ADFS, My betta, and my snail in a 10 gallon, and this morning, one of the frogs were gone.
We're looking on the floor but we don't see anything.. but she could've squeezed through the filter in the back?

Any idea of the frog was eaten, or is hiding?


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

If you just put her in last night, then I would guess she's hiding (it often takes them a couple of days to get used to their new home). I would give it another day or so, see if you can find her then. Maybe use a flashlight to see if you can find her in one of the hollow decorations (If you have any, otherwise wherever she would be able to hide.)
Otherwise she might be dead. I don't think this is the case, seeing as I don't believe Bettas usually attack frogs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Okay.


----------

